# Ricoh SG 7100DN Job Resetting Error



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

In the middle of a large job and my printer isn't working. On the last print, 2 sheets were feed through, I cleared it, sent the next print and the power light started flashing. "Resetting job" appears on the screen. I shut down the printer, restarted it and it said "ready" sent the job again, same thing. It's flashing and "job resetting" is up on the screen.

Any idea's?  I'm new to sublimation and the Ricoh.
One other thing, none of the buttons are working, I can't access the menu, it appears to be frozen.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## corimyrick (Dec 18, 2014)

Did you find out what to do? I am currently in the same state as you with my Ricoh..job resetting and will not continue I did a search and this post came up! Any help on how you overcame would be appreciated.


----------



## Kevb (Apr 29, 2014)

I have had this happen too, mostly with large files from Photoshop. Make sure to cancel the job in the printer settings in Windows. (Click the printer manager and delete the print job.) Also see this link about manually clearing and resetting the print spool in Windows: Print Spooler Queue - Clear and Reset - Windows 7 Help Forums

Try Option 2. It worked for me. It's a really strange thing, still happens occasionally, but usually with large files. It's like the printer chokes. For me, shutting the printer off, waiting a couple of minutes, then turning it back on before I start a large job will work. I called my vendor about it, and he said, yeah, we've had it happen too, can't figure it out. We use two computers with the printer: one uses PowerDriver, the other uses Conde's ICC profile. It only happens with the PowerDriver computer. In January, we're planning to have Conde install their ICC on the other computer. Hopefully that will correct things.


----------



## Nativepimpgirl (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks so much for this Kevb! I would have never known about the print spooler queue. I had things stuck in printing that would not delete. THANK YOU A MILLION TIMES!!!!!!!!!


----------

